# Installing Linux on Laptop with Intel Core i3 Processor



## trilip_gohain (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi I have a Compaq CQ41 216TU laptop. It has got an Intel Core i3 Processor, 4 GB DDR3 RAM, 320 HDD and Windows 7 installed. For many days, I have been trying to install Linux on to my laptop, but failed. I tried installing Ubuntu, OpenSuSe, Fedora for x86_x64, but whenever I boot up my laptop using the DVD drive, it shows the boot screen of the distibution. But on entering the install mode, the screen become black, and the process doesn't continue further, and hence no installation. It happens for every distribution. I tried with the Live CD, still the same black screen problem. I am helpless.
Can anyone help me out, in installing Linux on to my Laptop???
Thanks in advance.

Trilip


----------



## tarundham (Apr 30, 2010)

try some other cd or maybe you can download it from the net and try installing through the pen drive tell me if dis works


----------



## trilip_gohain (Apr 30, 2010)

I have downloaded all the distributions from the internet itself. And moreover installing from CD / DVD / Pen Drive will make no difference, as the source files will be the same, for CD, DVD, as well as the pen drive installation.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 30, 2010)

this is strange!!, try choosing noprobe option


----------



## yogeshwa (Apr 30, 2010)

ok...so ur screen goes black with all installation??? generally this problem arises because of non compatible hard disk or ram.

i had this problem with my hcl laptop...need some kind of drivers.

you can do one thing...try installing Debian gnu. and don't download this from net, rather try to get cd from book stall...

lets see what happens.. hope this will work..

yogesh


----------



## trilip_gohain (Apr 30, 2010)

It goes black with each installation. I tried installing Debian Linux from Windows, using the Windows Installer. And unfortunately, it also failed.


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Apr 30, 2010)

ok... there might be a possibility that ur disk is dynamic....
check out whether the disk is dynamic or not.....
Linux system do not supports dynamic disk....
if it's so u need to convert ur disk to basic n then install win7 n linux...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2010)

Well.....as said by others I would recommend to install it from pen drive if you lappy supports booting from USB. Use Unetbootin, you can convert any iso to liveusb through it.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 1, 2010)

Lemme tell you that I understand .. coz I have experienced similar problem 

*bhanuvrat.blog.co.in/2010/04/09/problematic-acpi-on-new-dell-studio-1450-laptop/

its a problem with udev .. I am working on finding a cure but for the time being options like


```
acpi=noacpi
nolapic
noapic
pci=noacpi
```
when appended to grub, seem to temporarily resolve the problem. 
The acpi=noacpi used to disable battery meter etc. 
I then contacted Raabo (ed digit) who came up with pci=noacpi, and this one is working fine.  

When the grub menu is displayed, press 'e' on the menu entry you want to edit then again 'e' on the line which gives details about the kernel i.e starting with root or something and append the option acpi=noacpi to the line, press enter and then 'b' for booting the slected option.

Hope this helps


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 1, 2010)

press f6 at the welcome screen and choose acpi= noacpi and then start your installation.


----------



## trilip_gohain (May 1, 2010)

The chip type that I have is "Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD ( Core i3)". Is this because of the unsupported Kernel???


----------



## vaithy (May 2, 2010)

@trilip_gohain

I've read your post at open suse forum.. they also suggest use latest kernel and text mode install. also contact Hp customer care they may have some solution.. recently some of the laptop with windows 7 are locked in the bios itself so other OS could not be installed, perhaps you may see the bios settings? Usually intel Graphic card is supported by Linux.. I am curious to know how did you partition your laptop hard disk? because usually they give windows installed on whole hardisk with single partition or additional partition for recovery. In such case many people, resize and create additional partition by using utitlity found in the windows-7which may not work in many cases if their objective is install Linux and other OS. Use gparted or partition magic to partition your hard disk then install windows-7 in first partition and proceed to install Linux in other partition,  I am assuming your Graphics accelerator as well as processor being latest and supported by latest kernel only..Did you try with Ubuntu 10.04 or Fedora-13 beta? if by using Ubuntu use alternative install cd instead of live cd..
with regards


----------



## trilip_gohain (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the help Vaithy. Have downloaded Fedora 13 Beta Live CD (Prerelease), and finally my laptop booted for the first time in Linux. The graphics is good. Have found that the black screen was due to the unsupported Kernel. The new Fedora 13 has got Kernel 2.6.33 and it supports Intel Core i3 Processor. Thanks again...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 5, 2010)

trilip_gohain said:


> The chip type that I have is "Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD ( Core i3)". Is this because of the unsupported Kernel???



yes you can say that. i had the same problem .. fixed it now !


----------



## trilip_gohain (May 5, 2010)

OpenSUSE 11.3 Milestone 6, also has got Kernel 2.6.33. Hopefully this might also support Intel Core i3 Processor. I am going to give it a try.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 5, 2010)

i never had this type of problem with opensuse 11.1 and 11.2 abd i tried working wth 11.2 milestone 4 also. i worked fine !


----------



## trilip_gohain (May 5, 2010)

Whz ur Processor???? Is it an Intel Core i3? Does Opensuse 11.2 supports Intel Core i3? Didn't work for me.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 8, 2010)

did you give acpi=off a thought?


----------



## trilip_gohain (May 10, 2010)

I have tried all the options, but didn't suceed.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 10, 2010)

@gohain : mine is Core 2 duo Intel @ 2.0 GHz !


----------

